

Ask HN: Looking for an html template for API? - notastartup

Is there a free html5 template that is well suited for APIs and one liners? Basically I have a product centered around one line commands in the terminal and would like to build a good introductory webpage.<p>something like heroku&#x27;s cloud page with the terminal commands 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.heroku.com&#x2F;
======
lycidas
It does not have an exact API demo, but I think some of the stuff over at
[http://www.startbootstrap.com](http://www.startbootstrap.com) would be well
suited to your needs.

In particular this one, [http://startbootstrap.com/sb-
admin-v2](http://startbootstrap.com/sb-admin-v2), could be a good start. It is
made with all bootstrap styles and easily changeable and extensible.

------
johns
Like [http://daux.io/](http://daux.io/)?

Also, check out embedcurl.com

~~~
notastartup
yes something like embedcurl

